# Zonenschein meets Kings of Xtreme in Leipzig



## Dirk Andres (8. Februar 2010)

Zonenschein Bikes meets Kings of Xtreme (Leipzig 30.01.-31.01.2010)

Am vergangenen Wochenende traf sich in Leipzig die international und nationale FMX, MTB Dirt und BMX Szene um das Event Kings of Xtreme auszutragen.( www.kingsofxtreme.de)

Zonenschein war mit dem Downhill und 4X Teamsponsor Fly- Racing und einem fetten Stand vor Ort.
Man konnte in Leipzig zum ersten mal den neuen Zypher Downhillprototypen bewundern.
Die Jungs von Fly- Racing hatten zwei Girls dabei die sich gleich mal in die Zonenschein Bikes verliebten.







Am Stand von Zonenschein gab es jede Menge Bikes, Parts und Stuff zu sehen und die Stimmung war sensationell.






Unser Zypher Downhillprototyp kam super an. Er kann schließlich auch mit einigen interessanten Eckdaten aufwarten. Wir haben einiges an Gewicht eingespart und der Zypher wiegt bei 245 mm Federweg am Hinterrad als Komplettrad17,4 kg. Maximilian Bender und Phillip Bünnemann werden mit dem Zypher in der Saison 2010 am Start sein.
Weitere Informationen zum Zypher Downhill folgen hier in Kürze, Ihr dürft gespannt sein.






Nach dem Kings of Xtreme Event gab es bei uns noch die After Race Party.






Wir sagen bis nächstes Jahr zum Kings of Xtreme 2011.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## downhill biker (9. Februar 2010)

sau gut!
ich mag den neuen rahmen! richtig fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dual-mdc (14. Februar 2010)

hat das zypher nadel- oder gleitlager? 
marco meinte mal, das ihr vl. gleitlager verbauen wollt.


----------



## Dirk Andres (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,


die Lager in der Schwinge und im Hebel sind Gleitlager.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Februar 2010)

die gibts bessere bilder vom zypher?


----------



## Dirk Andres (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,


ich habe bessere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.

Mfg
Dirk


----------

